# 1132 Major Leak



## ozzy14559 (Dec 25, 2017)

Hello to all and hope everyone had a great xmas. I own a 1132 that is 12yrs old,(bought new) and never had a problem with it. Back in Nov had a person who owns a mobile repair service(used him before) come out because I had a concern about one side of the blower not picking up the snow as fast as the other side. He said the tines on the augers were a bit worn and after he started it up the blower just sounded nosier then usual and said the auger bearing was on its way out. So he changed the bearing and installed new belts also. After pretty good snowfall last week(3days) the blower blew the snow like brand new. The third day the blower moved about 10 feet and was dead in its tracks. The engine and auger were running perfect. I moved it the next day and there a huge puddle of assuming tranny fluid.So my question is to everyone is could changing the auger bearing have something to do with it. I couldnt lift the unit to exactly find out where its leaking from because of back issues and the repair person would stop by after the holidays to check it out. Are there any other issues with hydrostatic trannys that would cause this. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

changing the auger bearing probably had nothing to do with it . did you check hydro oil in reservoir?

did you check the seals on the hydro tranny to see if one of them is pushed out? if so you may be able to push back in and replace lost hydro oil but you'll have to bleed the system also.

from what you are describing it sounds like a tranny oil leak from a pushed out or broken seal or a leak from somewhere else. the pushed out seal from too much pressure is the usual problem. that happens from overfilling or cap on reservoir too tight. anyway that was what i was told by dealer.

please check back when you find out something.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i had an hs928 once i picked up for 70 bucks that wouldnt move and had a clear white fluid leak. it ended up being that one of the transmission output shaft seal had moved out for some reason. i was able to tap the seal back in with a punch and a hammer and was lucky enough that i did not have to bleed the air out, i simply refilled and it moved instantly. i used it for the whole season then sold it the next season


----------



## ozzy14559 (Dec 25, 2017)

I check the reservoir before every season and keep it at the recommended level because the level goes higher when warmed up. I've been reading about the different seals that can go and just waiting now for the repair guy come back so both of us can lift or tilt to see whats going on. If the blower has 25 hours on it thats alot so I was very surprised this happened. But its mechanical things break.Would U know a ball park price on replacing any of the seals that fail? I"ll keep U updated when I find out anything. Thanks


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Here is a thread with details on all the seals. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...servicing-right-hydrostatic-transmission.html

check post 8, 9 and 10. 

These HSTs are bulletproof, if you are lucky you should be able to save it by replacing the seals/o-ring, changing and then bleeding the HST fluid. 

Follow the procedure for air bleeding the system shown in the thread. 

I have one of these HSTs with the same issue on the work bench as we speak. All the seals are around $20 something shipped through boats.net. 

You need one of 91204-GN2-005 (input shaft seal). Two of 91272-733-931 (output shaft seals) and one 91360-VD6-851 (o ring for the shift lever). 

Two HST fluid bottles should be enough for the fluid change/air bleed, part number 08208-HST02, cheapest place to buy the HST fluid is Partspak.com, they have it for $5.66, the prices on the other parts are a tad higher than the ones found on boats.net but its worth buying everything from partspak as boats.net doesnt carry the HST fluid. 

The transmission has to be off of the chassis to do the work, especially the air bleed. Once off of the chassis the whole procedure shouldnt take you more than 20 or so minutes.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

one of the seals may have just pushed out and still good. maybe just needs to be pushed back in and fluid refilled and system bled.

dealer told me it happens quite a bit. hopefully simple fix.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Ozzy


----------



## ozzy14559 (Dec 25, 2017)

Smartass Lol


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Not trying to push boats.net, but I did find it for $4.36 / 12oz.:

https://tinyurl.com/y86kw9ry


08208-HST02 FLUID,HST12OZ) Price:$4.36



JnC said:


> ...part number 08208-HST02, cheapest place to buy the HST fluid is Partspak.com, they have it for $5.66, the prices on the other parts are a tad higher than the ones found on boats.net but its worth buying everything from partspak as boats.net doesnt carry the HST fluid.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

For some reason when I search for the fluid part number it densest yield anything, thats great news as its the best price I have seen around .


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

boats.net search can be very strange sometimes. I found it via a part number google search, 2nd page results.



JnC said:


> For some reason when I search for the fluid part number it densest yield anything, thats great news as its the best price I have seen around .


----------



## ozzy14559 (Dec 25, 2017)

Boats.net is the only place I shop for parts. I actually restocked every shear pin(honda packaging) needed for my 1132 from them back in October because I only had 2 of small bolts left.Plus I had big oops 2 yrs ago where I stripped the threads for the spark plug and their price for a new cylinder head was way way cheaper then anyone else. Go fiqure ,snowblower parts from florida.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

ozzy14559 said:


> ". . . I had big oops 2 yrs ago where I stripped the threads for the spark plug and their price for a new cylinder head was way way cheaper then anyone else . . ."


Around here, people just re-thread the head with a HeliCoil®.


----------



## ozzy14559 (Dec 25, 2017)

Around here if you make a major mistake on a Great Machine and YOU have the Money to fix it,U do it Right.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

how's the repair going? your results may help someone else here.


----------



## ozzy14559 (Dec 25, 2017)

orangputeh, Wont know anything for a week or two. The mobile repair person called yesterday and said he was swamped with calls and with the holidays and brutal tempertures we are having in the rochester/buffalo ny area its going to be a while. I'll be calling my buddy next who can just about fix anything with a gasoline engine.If he cant, the honda dealer will be the last resort which I visited yesterday. They mentioned all the same things that could have happened but wont know until I have them pick it up a then it could be a couple of weeks also to fix because they're super busy.In my original post I mentioned I couldnt be without a snowblower so what do I see a 1332atd. I tried it, loved it and told them when can U deliver it, so it will be here tomorrow. I the mean time I'll get the 1132 fixed right with no time pressure and find a good home for her. Somebody will be getting a great machine. I'll update you for sure when its all done. Thats for you time and feedback.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ozzy14559 said:


> orangputeh, Wont know anything for a week or two. The mobile repair person called yesterday and said he was swamped with calls and with the holidays and brutal tempertures we are having in the rochester/buffalo ny area its going to be a while. I'll be calling my buddy next who can just about fix anything with a gasoline engine.If he cant, the honda dealer will be the last resort which I visited yesterday. They mentioned all the same things that could have happened but wont know until I have them pick it up a then it could be a couple of weeks also to fix because they're super busy.In my original post I mentioned I couldnt be without a snowblower so what do I see a 1332atd. I tried it, loved it and told them when can U deliver it, so it will be here tomorrow. I the mean time I'll get the 1132 fixed right with no time pressure and find a good home for her. Somebody will be getting a great machine. I'll update you for sure when its all done. Thats for you time and feedback.


once you start using your new machine you'll never go back. thanks for the update.


----------



## ozzy14559 (Dec 25, 2017)

Hey orangputeh, Decided to have the honda dealer(premier service) thats only 4miles away from my home take care of the repair and it was the notorious right hand side axle bearing seal(according to them the bad side) that went.On the receipt it says remove RH side and front auger housing to replace right hand seal on hydrostatic pump. So the total price for the repair was $484 with 2 way pickup and delivery.At least I know it was done right, runs great and have the receipt for the next new owner.Hopefully this gives other members a price point if the same occurrence happens to them.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Wait!, 

What? 


Your against snow blower hoarding???????????????????????????????????



:icon-wwp::behindsofa:


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

ozzy14559 said:


> Hey orangputeh, Decided to have the honda dealer(premier service) thats only 4miles away from my home take care of the repair and it was the notorious right hand side axle bearing seal(according to them the bad side) that went.On the receipt it says remove RH side and front auger housing to replace right hand seal on hydrostatic pump. So the total price for the repair was $484 with 2 way pickup and delivery.At least I know it was done right, runs great and have the receipt for the next new owner.Hopefully this gives other members a price point if the same occurrence happens to them.


 WOW, $484 to replace a seal!? I bet that hurt.:crying:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ozzy14559 said:


> Hey orangputeh, Decided to have the honda dealer(premier service) thats only 4miles away from my home take care of the repair and it was the notorious right hand side axle bearing seal(according to them the bad side) that went.On the receipt it says remove RH side and front auger housing to replace right hand seal on hydrostatic pump. So the total price for the repair was $484 with 2 way pickup and delivery.At least I know it was done right, runs great and have the receipt for the next new owner.Hopefully this gives other members a price point if the same occurrence happens to them.


thanks. so the seal went and the hydro fluid leaked out? wow! expensive. thanks for the update.


----------

